# Other Pets > Dogs >  Vegan dog food?

## Jakethesnake69

Any one feed their dog this way? My girlfriend and I went vegan and now she wants to feed our animals accordingly. Snakes will always get rodents.  After reading a little on the topic the cats are not going vegan, ever! Lots of info stating dogs can, however the concern of malnutrition with protein, B and D vitamins as well as vital aminos. So supplements are used?
    Personally Im not on the bandwagon because far to many people brag about there dogs health and the vegan diet on social media But I am not convinced its the way to go. I dont eat meat because of my issues with animal cruelty. Thats my moral choice. I have chose to buy humane certified pet foods for my cats and believe thats how the dogs should be dealt with as well. 
     Not looking for a debate on the vegan lifestyle just solid facts for and against vegan dog food from people with some experience using it. I want to have the facts and truly understand the risks to the animal. The ASCPA refers to dogs as opportunistic carnivores but cats are considered obligated carnivores. I believe thats how its stated. 
      Honestly the whole concept really bothers me and manufacturers will skew the truth to promote sales leaving out things like side effects. What does a plant based diet do for dogs?

----------


## lew-e

Im definitely not a vegan, quite the opposite actually. However, I think people should be allowed to eat however they like. I would never force my opinion on anyone so please dont take it that way. 
But dogs are naturally carnivorous animals. I think forcing a dog to eat a vegan diet is going to be extremely bad for their health. Can it be done? Sure. Should it be? Probably not. Id ask any number of vets and Id bet youd get the same answer from all of them. No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-20-2020),_MissterDog_ (02-19-2020)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Already with miss information. Dogs are omnivores eating both plant and animal for nutrition. Not at all like the gray wolf they share ancestry with. Please only some one that has gone down this road or at least seriously considered it. 
     Not looking for a debate, believe me I know this is a powder keg of opinions and I will have to feed these dogs this way unless I get a real legitimate reason not to. Legitimate to my girlfriend not me. These are her dogs and her belief, Im not so extreme. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lord Sorril

I've seen TV shows where people have had their dogs on Vegan diets.  They add supplements to offset what cannot be produced metabolically.  The dogs seem fine overall (at least in the shows).

If it is something you are really interested in:  I would recommend you conduct this diet under the regular examination of a Veterinarian.  Different dog breeds will have different metabolic intake requirements.

----------


## TopazEye

I'm a vegetarian (Alibet quiet new) and I keep my consumption of animal products fairly low. I don't think I would ever go vegan/ vegetarian for my dogs. However I am always willing to consider something before writing it off completly. I must admit I've never thought too much about changing my dogs diet. I assume you/ your girlfreind have done quiet a bit of research on the topic and would be interested to read any sites you may have found on the topic.

----------


## lew-e

> Already with miss information. Dogs are omnivores eating both plant and animal for nutrition. Not at all like the gray wolf they share ancestry with. Please only some one that has gone down this road or at least seriously considered it. 
>      Not looking for a debate, believe me I know this is a powder keg of opinions and I will have to feed these dogs this way unless I get a real legitimate reason not to. Legitimate to my girlfriend not me. These are her dogs and her belief, Im not so extreme. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Based on some research you will need a pretty strong vitamin and supplement regiment. Looks like it can be done but you run a very big risk if not done correctly. If you dont care, or would prefer to not put the dogs on a vegan diet, explain it to her that way. I mean youll find every answer you could want on line and every different opinion. Regardless I wish you and your dogs the best of luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GoingPostal

> Lots of info stating dogs can, however the concern of malnutrition with protein, B and D vitamins as well as vital aminos.


They could eat anything with enough supplements, you could feed them your shoes if you added enough supplements.  Where are those supplements coming from?  Who is testing the batches, how often?  Do any of the companies run feeding trials?  How long have they been around?  What's the protein, fiber, carb, sugar, load compared to a dogs needs?  What's the protein source?  I see many are using pea protein heavily which is linked to DCM and other health issues in dogs, tbh it looks like most of these foods are dried peas,corn, potatoes plus massive supplements.

----------

lew-e (02-19-2020)

----------


## wnateg

> Dogs are omnivores eating both plant and animal for nutrition.


There's your reason.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-20-2020),Craiga 01453 (02-19-2020),lew-e (02-19-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-20-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

> Any one feed their dog this way? My girlfriend and I went vegan and now she wants to feed our animals accordingly. Snakes will always get rodents.  After reading a little on the topic the cats are not going vegan, ever! Lots of info stating dogs can, however the concern of malnutrition with protein, B and D vitamins as well as vital aminos. So supplements are used?
>     Personally Im not on the bandwagon because far to many people brag about there dogs health and the vegan diet on social media But I am not convinced its the way to go. I dont eat meat because of my issues with animal cruelty. Thats my moral choice. I have chose to buy humane certified pet foods for my cats and believe thats how the dogs should be dealt with as well. 
>      Not looking for a debate on the vegan lifestyle just solid facts for and against vegan dog food from people with some experience using it. I want to have the facts and truly understand the risks to the animal. The ASCPA refers to dogs as opportunistic carnivores but cats are considered obligated carnivores. I believe thats how its stated. 
>       Honestly the whole concept really bothers me and manufacturers will skew the truth to promote sales leaving out things like side effects. What does a plant based diet do for dogs?


Just beware that it may take the dog a few days for its system to get used to vegetation dog food !!


Many years ago I spent some time working at an animal sanctuary.. we had around 200 dogs at any one time including the old fogeys and puppies..

I was responsible for 60 dogs ... 

One day we got a free delivery of hundreds of tins of Linda McCartneys  Vegetarian dog food ..... can you imagine how much  diarrhoea 200 dogs can produce !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-20-2020),lew-e (02-19-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

On a different note .. the other day I was frying bacon and the wife was making a salad ... our dog was stretching up trying to get at the .... tomatoes !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-20-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-20-2020)

----------


## Reinz

My daughter and her spouse are hard core vegans. They converted their dog to an all vegetable diet. The previous owner was feeding baked chicken breast and rice mixed with kibbles daily. The dog was easily converted. I will ask if they use supplements. 

As you can see here, she looks healthy and obviously not a picky eater.

----------

Jakethesnake69 (02-19-2020)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Thank you for that Reinz. I appreciate the response. 


   Seriously not looking for opinion just experience. I dont care where your eating your bacon or the fact your even eating bacon. No productive response please save your energy.

     Good responses like above or even negative stating bad consequence like more trips to vet or maybe other issues. Diahrea could be negative or positve. 


     This is a serious question about the science of vegan food for dogs. Things like synthetic Taurine, is it really a viable option. Humans dont care what goes in their bodies but how does it really affect the animal. Synthetic anything sounds bad but what really does it affect. I bet only some one feeding a vegan diet to their dog. Thats who I want to hear from.

----------


## Craiga 01453

Somebody is awfully grouchy considering they're asking for advice on a public forum....

People are going to chime in, it's what people do on forums.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-20-2020),_jmcrook_ (02-20-2020),_MissterDog_ (02-19-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-20-2020),_Sonny1318_ (02-19-2020),_wnateg_ (02-19-2020)

----------


## wnateg

> Somebody is awfully grouchy considering they're asking for advice on a public forum....
> 
> People are going to chime in, it's what people do on forums.


Looking for an echo chamber apparently

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-20-2020),Craiga 01453 (02-19-2020),_GoingPostal_ (02-19-2020),_jmcrook_ (02-20-2020)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

> Somebody is awfully grouchy considering they're asking for advice on a public forum....
> 
> People are going to chime in, it's what people do on forums.


   On how many occasions have I seen you jump others on how they are mistreating their animals by maybe no thermostat or feeding size , etc. you do that with the respect and well being of the animal. We took on these critters and its our job to provide them what they need. Would you concur. Im sure you do. Do we as pet owners have a responsibility to feed them a certain way because thats how its always been done or can we do better?  I can find all the the silly People eating tasty animal comments anywhere.  Thought maybe some animal loving people could have a discussion like adults about this. Seems like a reasonable expectation otherwise I could have just asked the fine folks on Facebook and all that that brings.

----------


## Jakethesnake69

> Looking for an echo chamber apparently


   Or a legitimate response. Do you have any experience with vegan dog food? How did it affect your dog? Did you get the same results as the manufacture?

----------


## wnateg

> Or a legitimate response. Do you have any experience with vegan dog food? How did it affect your dog? Did you get the same results as the manufacture?


But you realize that by demanding only responses from those using vegan dog food, you're limiting the feedback to only those that support your opinion (an echo chamber). Instead of hearing from another perspective, i.e. someone that hasn't used vegan dog food, despite them being educated on the subject.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-20-2020),_GoingPostal_ (02-19-2020),_MissterDog_ (02-19-2020),_Sonny1318_ (02-19-2020)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

I think the main issue with specific diets is always the long term effects.

Years back when the trend was to feed grain free because it was better, many went for it, now after some long studies, vets and universities have realised that heart issues are on the rise like they were never before and it has been attributed to the grain free diet. Ironically while the subject came up with my vet my vet 3 years ago (she knows I am a NERD when it comes to medical studies especially pertinent to dogs diet) it really has only surfaces in the media in the past year.

Personally I believe in a more omnivorous diet when it comes to dogs and it's not always easy considering one of my dogs has a very specific health condition which requires me to be on the top of her diet.

Ultimately I would recommend that you talk to your vet about your dog's diet plan.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-20-2020),Jakethesnake69 (02-19-2020),_wnateg_ (02-19-2020)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

Im not looking for opinions. I want to know how the dog responded. My opinion by the way is not to feed vegan. Now had you read that you would see Im not looking for some one to sell me on something I already believe. Because I dont. I also have zero feedback on the contrary to vegan dog food being good. Just a sideways poke at my personal choice. And one sincere successful vegan swap. I think dogs need meat, just not as much as we think. I also think that feeding them the correct diet trumps my beliefs. However people feed dogs vegetables only, put them in purses. Dress them. I only want one really good failure to prove my point. Its open to either. Not really clear how eating bacon fits into this, it doesnt.

----------


## Jakethesnake69

> I think the main issue with specific diets is always the long term effects.
> 
> Years back when the trend was to feed grain free because it was better, many went for it, now after some long studies, vets and universities have realised that heart issues are on the rise like they were never before and it has been attributed to the grain free diet. Ironically while the subject came up with my vet my vet 3 years ago (she knows I am a NERD when it comes to medical studies especially pertinent to dogs diet) it really has only surfaces in the media in the past year.
> 
> Personally I believe in a more omnivorous diet when it comes to dogs and it's not always easy considering one of my dogs has a very specific health condition which requires me to be on the top of her diet.
> 
> Ultimately I would recommend that you talk to your vet about your dog's diet plan.


my fear with going to a vet is she would seek one out that tells her what she wants to hear and less of what she needs to hear.  
Im all about the animals well being and things like Taurine can be made synthetically and as a capable person decide if Im going to eat it. My animals get the choice I make for them and that means the good and bad like it or not. I dont believe enough has been studied to make any claim but I do know dogs have done very well with meat incorporated in the diet. Same with cats. I think another bad idea is the raw meat diet for dogs but thats another thing.

----------


## Jakethesnake69

> But you realize that by demanding only responses from those using vegan dog food, you're limiting the feedback to only those that support your opinion (an echo chamber). Instead of hearing from another perspective, i.e. someone that hasn't used vegan dog food, despite them being educated on the subject.


   Again not looking for support of feeding vegan, had you read my first post I said Im not on board with vegan dog food.

----------


## Jakethesnake69

My understanding is Humane dog food is dog food made using meat that is raised in a much different environment than factory farmed animals and even the slaughter is more human. My choice over the girlfriends vegan choice.I commented on this in post one and hope it does not cause confusion towards where I stand. Again open to both sides and only in how it relates to feeding animals. I eat vegan for myself and choose not to push the idea to extremes.

----------


## Craiga 01453

> On how many occasions have I seen you jump others on how they are mistreating their animals by maybe no thermostat or feeding size , etc. you do that with the respect and well being of the animal. We took on these critters and its our job to provide them what they need. Would you concur. Im sure you do. Do we as pet owners have a responsibility to feed them a certain way because thats how its always been done or can we do better?  I can find all the the silly People eating tasty animal comments anywhere.  Thought maybe some animal loving people could have a discussion like adults about this. Seems like a reasonable expectation otherwise I could have just asked the fine folks on Facebook and all that that brings.


Jump people, no. Inform and educate, yes. 

And I fully understand you have the animals best interest at heart. But you also have to understand you're on a public forum. People are going to share opinions whether you ask for them or not. It's the nature of the beast. 
You gotta take the good with the bad. 

I'm sure you'll get some replies that you're looking for, but understand this is a snake forum, so dog experts or people with vegan dog diet experience may take a little time to sign in, find your thread and reply. You're asking a pretty specific question, and I know you're asking because you care about the dogs health. Please be patient, your answers will come. 

And p s. I like bacon (smile, I'm just having fun)  :Very Happy:

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-19-2020)

----------


## Reinz

FWIW- my daughter feeds her dog Natural Balance brand of vegetarian formula canned formula. She does not use supplements, but will give tofu Deli slices as treats.

----------


## Jakethesnake69

So of the very little on line, not much is really explained other than constantly checking blood. Being extremely accurate with the diet plan and of course supplements. Seems like way to much work. I would think supplements until diet could be made right but not all the time. Vegetarian still gives animal products just not meat. Could be the dairy and eggs aid in the nutrition that full on vegan cant?

----------


## CloudtheBoa

Dogs are not omnivorous.  They are carnivores, granted by my research they aren't obligate carnivores like cats or our snakes, but facultative carnivores.  They can handle small amounts of plant matter for short amounts of time, to help them in times of famine.  Hence why they need a ton of supplementation and constant monitoring of health.  If your research shows it's too much work, and you're fine not doing a vegan diet, I would probably just opt for a more conventional diet.  It will save you a lot of work, and take out any unnecessary guesswork.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-20-2020),_GoingPostal_ (02-20-2020),_jmcrook_ (02-20-2020),_MissterDog_ (02-20-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-20-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

> Seriously not looking for opinion just experience. I dont care where your eating your bacon or the fact your even eating bacon. No productive response please save your energy.
> 
>   .


Duly noted .. I have a good memory for certain things ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Jakethesnake69

> Duly noted .. I have a good memory for certain things ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Me too, we could join a forum for that and enjoy tossing out sophomoric banter together. Derail a thread or two while we are at it. Disrespect one another.

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Me too, we could join a forum for that and enjoy tossing out sophomoric banter together. Derail a thread or two while we are at it. Disrespect one another.


Seriously, dude.... Take a deep breath, it'll be ok. 

P.S. way to combat "sophomoric banter" and sarcasm with more sophomoric banter and sarcasm....
Seems like someone can dish it but not take it.

----------

_jmcrook_ (02-20-2020),_wnateg_ (02-20-2020)

----------


## Tila

Is "proving" a vegan diet is "the" beneficial choice to aid in a dog's life or longevity even possible? For example, certain breeds are genetically predisposed to certain diseases. Can science even prove that if a dog ends up presenting with certain diseases it was at least, in part, impacted by diet? I'm not saying obvious connections such as, "I fed my dog only bacon and now he has heart disease!" I mean to say are there even tests available to determine the detriment certain dietary deficiencies can have on a dog? To further illustrate my point, (and I refuse to do research to make it species-specific) if a person is denied vitamin D or calcium, they may develop rickets. It takes years to outwardly present with the disease, but I can bet that it feels uncomfortable long before the curved femurs and blood count abnormalities.

Also, if the underpinning of the choice stems from animal treatment/ reduction of animal cruelty, wouldn't unneccessary blood draws (based on the draws being done on an otherwise healthy dog that would not be required if the dog were fed "tested" types of dog foods) and stress at the vet be couterintuitive to the point? Could the added expense, stress and management be detrimental your relationship to the dog, thereby impacting (even subconsciously) how the dog is treated and negatively impacting it's quality of life?

Ultimately, do what you want, but consider that you (your partner, whomever) are making the choice FOR the dog and that you are experimenting because it just may be that science to prove your choice does not yet exist.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-20-2020),_CloudtheBoa_ (02-20-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-20-2020),_wnateg_ (02-20-2020)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

Dogs are natural carnivores like stated above and only eat plant matter in times of famine. My dog Atlas will literally eat anything including foods that are posinous given the oppertunity, that being said i obviously don't let her. You cab probably achieve a vegan diet for your dog with a little effort but obviously that's not the way nature intended so who knows the long term health effects. Dogs need iron and protein just like we do and the best source for those vitamins are meat. The long term effects of most supplements have not been studied too long so who knows if there's underlined issues that could arise from taking those vitamins away naturally and replacing artificially. If you want the best health for your animal i would not cut out meat entirely maybe just feed it less. We all have the power to decide what we eat and that's a wonderful liberty i don't think we as pet owners should rob that liberty from our pets to fit our own life style choices. I know you stated your against it so please don't think im knocking anyone's personal choices cause i believe humans that eat vegan are typically very healthy i just don't see it working in the animals best interest. Whatevef you decide best of luck and let us know how it turns out.  

Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

> Me too, we could join a forum for that and enjoy tossing out sophomoric banter together. Derail a thread or two while we are at it. Disrespect one another.


What on gawds earth are you smokin - theres really no need or justification for the attitude you are displaying in your posts .

This is quite probably the best forum on the Internet for getting help and advice but its also the most friendly and chilled place ..

Maybe bear that in mind ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-20-2020),Craiga 01453 (02-20-2020),_jmcrook_ (02-20-2020),_ladywhipple02_ (02-21-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-21-2020),_Sonny1318_ (02-22-2020),_Tila_ (02-20-2020)

----------


## Vegan.Hiker

I have been vegan for close to a decade (see my screen name).  My wife is also vegan.  We also have 2 dogs and a cat.  At one point many years ago we wrestled with this same question and looked into the science and evaluated the nutrition and species requirements for products such as V Dog.  We eventually concluded that...

A) Veganism is a personal decision that you should not push on others (including dogs or your own children).  Why?  Because ethical decisions  are personal and shouldn’t be made on behalf of others. For instance, when we have children, we will not force them to be vegan, they need to make that decision on their own.  However, if they are living in our house, eating our groceries, they will need to accept that we will not be purchasing or cooking them non-vegan food. 

B) We believe that when you take on the responsibility of caring for an animal, you owe it to the animal to care and provide for it to the best of your ability.  That means not intentionally feeding a diet that is less natural (or so complicated that it could inadvertently present new problems, deficiencies, or health issues) because you want to push your personal views upon other beings.  Just because it CAN be done, doesn’t mean you should.  The higher risk for causing a new nutritional deficiency or imbalance is not worth the risk based on the research we had done. 

I also noticed that you are trying to micro-manage this conversation and ban opinions, demanding only scientific evidence.  Just a little advice on that... 
1) Trying to control people on the internet like that is a pipe dream so don’t even waste your effort.
2) Saying you don’t want other’s opinions sounds arrogant because it implies that you think you have nothing to learn from others except for the specific facts you are researching.  If that’s the type of hard data you want, you’d be better off doing a literature review, not posting on a public Internet forum which isn’t even related to vegan nutrition or dog rearing.

Bottom line is I gave you opinions, which you stated you don’t want.  Do I care that you don’t want my opinion?  Not not really, I’ll post what I want.  Should you maybe care about my opinion since I have been vegan much longer than you, have had dogs all my life, and as I mentioned, wrestled with the same question many years ago?  If you were wise you’d consider other people’s viewpoints, and if you disagree in the end, that’s fine.  But to hold your hands over your ears and say “I don’t want to hear opinions” isn’t going to serve you well in life.

----------

ballpythonluvr (02-22-2020),*Bogertophis* (02-20-2020),_CloudtheBoa_ (02-20-2020),Craiga 01453 (02-20-2020),_GoingPostal_ (02-20-2020),_jmcrook_ (02-20-2020),_ladywhipple02_ (02-21-2020),_MissterDog_ (02-20-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-21-2020),_Spicey_ (02-20-2020),_Tila_ (02-20-2020),_wnateg_ (02-20-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

> I have been vegan for close to a decade (see my screen name).  My wife is also vegan.  We also have 2 dogs and a cat.  At one point many years ago we wrestled with this same question and looked into the science and evaluated the nutrition and species requirements for products such as V Dog.  We eventually concluded that...
> 
> A) Veganism is a personal decision that you should not push on others (including dogs or your own children).  Why?  Because ethical decisions are personal beliefs and shouldnt be made on behalf of others. For instance, when we have children, we will not force them to be vegan, they need to make that decision on their own.  However, if they are living in our house, eating our groceries, they will need to accept that we will not be purchasing or cooking them non-vegan food. 
> 
> B) We believe that when you take on the responsibility of caring for an animal, you owe it to the animal to care and provide for it to the best of your ability.  That means not intentionally feeding a diet that is less natural (or so complicated that it could inadvertently present new problems, deficiencies, or health issues) because you want to push your personal views upon other beings.  Just because it CAN be done, doesnt mean you should.  The higher risk for causing a new nutritional deficiency or imbalance is not worth the risk based on the research we had done. 
> 
> I also noticed that you are trying to micro-manage this conversation and ban opinions, demanding only scientific evidence.  Just a little advice on that... 
> 1) Trying to control people on the internet like that is a pipe dream so dont even waste your effort.
> 2) Saying you dont want others opinions sounds arrogant because it implies that you think you have nothing to learn from others except for the specific facts you are researching.  If thats the type of hard data you want, youd be better off doing a literature review, not posting on a public Internet forum which isnt even related to vegan nutrition or dog rearing.
> ...



*drops mic and walks out 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (02-20-2020),_MissterDog_ (02-20-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-21-2020),Vegan.Hiker (02-20-2020),_wnateg_ (02-20-2020)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

> I have been vegan for close to a decade (see my screen name).  My wife is also vegan.  We also have 2 dogs and a cat.  At one point many years ago we wrestled with this same question and looked into the science and evaluated the nutrition and species requirements for products such as V Dog.  We eventually concluded that...
> 
> A) Veganism is a personal decision that you should not push on others (including dogs or your own children).  Why?  Because ethical decisions  are personal and shouldnt be made on behalf of others. For instance, when we have children, we will not force them to be vegan, they need to make that decision on their own.  However, if they are living in our house, eating our groceries, they will need to accept that we will not be purchasing or cooking them non-vegan food. 
> 
> B) We believe that when you take on the responsibility of caring for an animal, you owe it to the animal to care and provide for it to the best of your ability.  That means not intentionally feeding a diet that is less natural (or so complicated that it could inadvertently present new problems, deficiencies, or health issues) because you want to push your personal views upon other beings.  Just because it CAN be done, doesnt mean you should.  The higher risk for causing a new nutritional deficiency or imbalance is not worth the risk based on the research we had done. 
> 
> I also noticed that you are trying to micro-manage this conversation and ban opinions, demanding only scientific evidence.  Just a little advice on that... 
> 1) Trying to control people on the internet like that is a pipe dream so dont even waste your effort.
> 2) Saying you dont want others opinions sounds arrogant because it implies that you think you have nothing to learn from others except for the specific facts you are researching.  If thats the type of hard data you want, youd be better off doing a literature review, not posting on a public Internet forum which isnt even related to vegan nutrition or dog rearing.
> ...


    First of all not trying to control the conversation in regards to hearing one side and being sold one way or the other. Just looking for people like yourself who struggled with this and have an answer that could benefit my question. I only asked for people that have gone through this. 
     I am not now or ever in favor of feeding my animals vegan. I am not the owner of these dogs. However as you know there are probably 50 vegan dog foods on the market. Im not looking for the moral or ethical or environmental reasons to feed/ not feed the dogs that do live under my roof a vegan diet. 
      Scientific reasons, varied and widely available for dogs fed meat. Not so much for vegan dogs. Seems like a taboo topic on dog forums. So who would have this information I seek. Pretty much people that have gone through or are involved in a vegan diet for their dog. So far seems logical to maybe ask a know group to me about this and possibly get folks like you to say why the choice they made or what went wrong if a vegan diet was or is tried. Im sorry but feeding meat to dogs is a dime a dozen on an internet search. No need to ask the question from that opinion or body of facts. Just sayin. Seems like a good way to get an honest answer from a targeted audience right. 
    I never said I want the dog to eat vegan for any reason. I believe its extremely irresponsible. I did go back and read what I posted and perhaps the part about the meat eating belief for the dog eluded you. My decisions are mine and like you provide no meat products in my home but do not control the diets. For me this is no different. However, its not just that but dealing with a relationship that is clearly divided.
        I suspect your soul searching did not just take you straight to the ethical part of this question and since we are on ethics and morals do you suppose having agreed to respect others on this site should play a role in the decision to post in a manner that was requested to avoid, oh I dont know the mass of controversy and conflict. My feelings are not hurt I just dont care for the eating meat jokes as one starts a whole mess of them. Counterproductive. Does it help the problem, create more problems or poke fun at the problem. 
        My reasons to not eat meat are not just cruelty. Environmental as well as the unnatural aspect of mass produced food pumped up with growth hormones and antibiotics on my plate. Not here to sell you on what you already know but thats my point about the people having never tried or contemplated the choice or lifestyle. 
        If I want information from a library would it be the same from a guy on the corner with a dictionary?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jakethesnake69

One more notable fact, Zincubus made a second post to flame on Vegan after a somewhat helpful post about the squirts. Picking up what Im putting down. It certainly had a moment of thought there before post wash pushed. 
     Truly dont think its unreasonable to expect personal respect. I dont know any of you and  affect does not come through on a keyboard. Joking or not, it was not helpful nor was the assumption on who and what I was asking for. Sorry not every one can participate but hey I feel that way when I have no experience or valuable info but I refrain from useless involvement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Vegan.Hiker

> I just don’t care for the eating meat jokes as one starts a whole mess of them. Counterproductive. Does it help the problem, create more problems or poke fun at the problem.


Please know I'm just sharing, not trying to scold.  I have used this same user name on many different forums..  from NFL forums, backpacking forums, running forums, etc. I can tell you the following with 100% certainty:

 - You shouldn't let those comments get to you. Not worth caring or taking to heart, especially if this is going to be a long-term lifestyle choice.  Dumb comments will always be there, so just have thick skin and ignore them.

 - If you specifically tell people not to make comments, or let it appear in any way that it would bother you, it will only egg people on to do it more.  That I promise.  The only reason they do it in the first place is because they think it might might be fun to press your buttons. However, nobody finds it fun to be ignored.

- If someone really tries trolling you hard to the point where you have to address it, just calmly say "sorry to disappoint you, but I don't take the bait on that stuff" then get back to the actual conversation.  That person will look dumb (and probably feel dumb).

Of course all of this is only true if you don't come off as preachy or judgey about being vegan.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-20-2020),Craiga 01453 (02-21-2020),_jmcrook_ (02-20-2020),_MissterDog_ (02-20-2020)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...Dumb comments will always be there, so just have thick skin and ignore them...The only reason they do it in the first place is because they think it might might be fun to press your buttons...


Just like when people find out that I keep snakes & they "cannot resist" telling me snakes are only good for eating, or "the only good snake is a dead snake" etc...ppl can be real jerks & I try not to reward them with the reaction they want.

----------

ballpythonluvr (02-22-2020),_GoingPostal_ (02-20-2020),Vegan.Hiker (02-20-2020)

----------


## Zincubus

[QUOTE=Jakethesnake69;2727201]



> One more notable fact, Zincubus made a second post to flame on Vegan after a somewhat helpful post about the squirts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





How on earth was the post below a ‘flame on vegans ‘ ??

I seriously have no idea what you’re _crying_ about here ... I was just showing that sometimes, some dogs will prefer tomatoes to bacon ..




> On a different note .. the other day I was frying bacon and the wife was making a salad ... our dog was stretching up trying to get at the .... tomatoes !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

*Apparently some people cannot debate like mature adults so ENOUGH IS ENOUGH TAKE YOUR BICKERING TO PM, this is not a suggestion but and official warning which means after that we are heading straight to infractions.*

----------

ballpythonluvr (02-22-2020),dr del (02-21-2020),_jmcrook_ (02-20-2020),*mlededee* (02-22-2020),_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-21-2020)

----------

